# First pic of your V



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

I wanted to show you one of the first pics of Alma, on the day she arrived in my family. 
It's a cute one


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I wanna play

Alma is a cute pup

These are the first 2 pics of Kauzy taken the day I rescued him. I'll always remember that day. Riding down the road with the windows down, his ears flapping in the wind. About 5 minutes after we left the shelter, we got to a red light; the trucker next to me yells out, "that's a good looking pup. Is he a gundog?" Grinning from ear to ear I replied, "not yet but give him 4 monthes and he will be!" Its been been a good ride so far with this guy.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Here are two pictures of Tiberius as a puppy. First one, at 8 weeks, was taken the day before he was sent out to me. The seconed one is at 4 days, he is in there somewhere. There were 12 pups in this litter, six males and six females.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

First picture from the breeder, her individual breeder portrait, and the hubby's first picture with her when we decided she was going to be ours! <3


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

The first is from our breeder. Oquirrh is the pup on the far left. The next 2 are our first night with him.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is Ruby at 6 weeks at the breeders house. We were not allowed to pick her out but she is the one we wanted and was known as purple collar at the time. 

Last 2 pics are from her first day with us.

Actually, it was 2 yrs ago today we picked up Ruby from the breeder.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here's Ruby the day she became ours,,,a hurricane warning never came with her!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

http://k9adventurestore.smugmug.com/photos/i-z4xdShG/0/L/i-z4xdShG-L.jpg

Not as small as most 'pup's' on here but we had to wait a while for our bundle of fun!  

http://k9adventurestore.smugmug.com/photos/i-8HXHCGg/0/L/i-8HXHCGg-L.jpg

http://k9adventurestore.smugmug.com/photos/i-WvKqfqz/0/L/i-WvKqfqz-L.jpg

Some early photo's the breeder sent us from Hungary.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

One of my little Darcy in May 2011... :-*


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

The first picture is of Haeden's litter at about 6 weeks, not sure which one is him. The second was taken immediately after we left the breeder's driveway the day we got him and he was all ours. The third was about an hour into our drive- he kept crawling in my lap and would just fall asleep as soon as he did. (It wasn't the safest thing in the world but it sure as **** was the cutest  ) I wish he stayed this small for maybe two months longer - in no time he was all long legged and in the awkward phase.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Some early pics of our old boy Brook   


http://k9adventurestore.smugmug.com/photos/i-nVB9wrD/0/L/i-nVB9wrD-L.jpg

http://k9adventurestore.smugmug.com/photos/i-L5D9Ktd/0/L/i-L5D9Ktd-L.jpg


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

My little girl:

First two are from the breeder (she was the yellow collared pup)
And The next two from my first day/night with her at 9 weeks.

All these baby photos are making me clucky! They grow up too fast!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, I almost forgot! Here is our first picture of Cooper sent to us from his previous owner before we met him.


----------



## timgillbo (Nov 24, 2012)

This first one of Max I got him as a re-home at 7months . He is now 10months old its been a wild ride...


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Luv the picture threads  

First one is the day I met (and fell completely madly in love) with Dugo.

Second one is of all the brothers and sisters (I almost took 2!) Dugo is in front, second from the right ... that face!

Third is Dugo saying goodbye to Dad.

Fourth is first nap in his new bed


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Love love love all the puppy pictures!  can't believe how fast they are growing and how fast the time has flown by. Here are my two girls' first pictures - Sophie roaming around the kitchen, and Pacsi and I in the car at the airport few hours after she landed from Hungary. Both came to me at 12 weeks.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is when I met my Mac.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

This is a dangerous thread. Too much cuteness. I want them all


----------



## tgrove (Mar 5, 2009)

first day at the dog park


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

This is Olive at 6 weeks - excuse my double chin! :-[


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ozkar, Astro n Zsa Zsa's first ever pics.


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Made himself right at home on the first night


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Indi at 7 months old. Probably his first walk with us his new family.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Just found this-our first walk with poppy, she was 9months old when she came to live with us (early January 2011).
She's the best dog EVER!! Sorry Willow but your Daddy loves you :'(


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Our future Gracie:


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

On the night we got Ms. Coya. The 6 hour plane ride sure tuckered her out!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Attention


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm a little jealous that I didn't get Cash as a tiny puppy, but I still love him to death!!

The first picture is the picture that did me in - I was at the vet with my other dog and my vet shamelessly kept parading this sweet little puppy in front of me, I took a picture, just because he was so cute and that was the end of it - I brought him home two days later!

The second picture was his first day at home, his fur was still growing back from his surgery, but I still think he was adorable!


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

Gus at 6 weeks

#1 Gus with my better half
#2 His first nap in his kennel


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

The first picture is Sophie at 5 weeks in Kansas when my daughter picked her out, the second picture is her first day in her new home in Arizona at 9 weeks after a plane flight from Kansas - she and her new Dad taking a rest outside . The last picture is her first real walk except she didn't want to go cause the big outside world was scary


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

The first picture is the picture that our breeder sent us. I never knew of this was Otto or his brother Oso but then someone pointed out the white on his hind paw (very observant!!). 
The next is Otto and I at the airport - all 9 lbs!!!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

The first picture was taken when Nelly and her littermates were newly born with her Mum Sahara. 

The next was a photo of just the Vizsla girls sent to us by the breeder (Nelly is the pup with the splayed out leg!)  

The third picture is Nelly's first day home - a little dark but I love it. The last picture is also Nelly's first day home, looking gorgeous and wrinkly!


----------

